

Posterous: The next "big" thing? - quizbiz
http://www.reuters.com/news/video?videoId=73394236

======
noelchurchill
I think posterous is really good for what it is now.

However he talks about how they raised a few million dollars, don't make any
money now, but they're going to make a "pro" version for companies who need to
monazite their blog and charge for it. As long as self hosted Wordpress is
available I don't know why I'd ever want my "monatized" blog hosted on
posterous where it would disappear and stop working if I ever stopped paying
them. If I'm earning a livelihood from blogging I'm sure as hell not going to
let it's fate potentially rest in the whims of Posterous.

~~~
a4agarwal
Think about the millions of businesses out there who need a website, and want
to be on Twitter and Facebook. Most of these people have no clue how to setup
a self hosted wordpress site. And even if they knew how, don't have the time
to do it.

For these people, paying for a hosted website is well worth it.

~~~
leftnode
What about putting an ad on Craigslist asking a freelancer to set up Wordpress
and install the plugins to integrate it to Twitter and Facebook? That can be
done in literally a day (longer for a custom theme), and for about $500-$1000.

~~~
rantfoil
That sounds like a lot of work, to be honest.

------
robbed
I always pronounced it poe-ster-ous and not pah-ster-ous. oops

~~~
puredemo
Of course, It's completely counter-intuitive to pronounce it pah-ster-ous.
Especially for an email to _post_ blogging platform.

------
starkfist
I was excited about Posterous, tried it out, and switched back to Tumblr.

Posterous did a good job with their email integration but to be honest I don't
think most people want to update their blog with their email client.

Posterous really needs a UI/UX person. They are focusing too much on features.
The basic flow of the site is confusing and IMO, the design is ugly.

Tumblr gets the evolution of blogs better than anyone out there. Most people
want something in between wordpress and twitter. The "longform" blogs are
starting to devolve into a weird ecosystem of stay at home moms and marketers
who are trying to make money gaming google ads. I guess someone needs to serve
this space, but it seems pretty 2nd rate and Wordpress already has it covered.

Short quotes, clips and photos are fun and where it's at. I'd be gunning for
Tumblr before Wordpress. They do as good of a job for longer posts as anyone,
anyway...

~~~
rantfoil
Thanks for your suggestions. We're working hard to get better every day. There
is obviously a lot of work left for us to do, but that's what helps us jump
out of bed every morning.

I agree short quotes, clips and photos are fun. But it's not where "it's at."
I think Twitter already won that battle.

I disagree completely with your description of longform blogs. You're focusing
on what's cool at the cost of what is essential.

~~~
starkfist
What's essential?

~~~
rantfoil
Sorry, I probably meant novel. What's novel vs. what is actually useful.

Self expression is useful, and it comes in all forms.

Cool quotes and funny photos are the social-media version of PowerPoint -- a
limiting medium that squelches higher bandwidth idea transfer.

------
joubert
i think tumblr is better for "sharing rich media"

~~~
a4agarwal
Tumblr is a microblog. Posterous is a full blog + website creator that doesn't
have to impose artificial limitations and post types in order to be simple.

~~~
iamdave
Exactly what artificial limitations are you referring to? Tumblr has an
extensive theme engine, even a marketplace to sell those themes, a developer
API, and an outstanding tumblr discovery system.

I don't seen anything artificial or limiting about any of that.

~~~
a4agarwal
one photo per post, 5 minutes per video, one audio file per week. can't mix
media in a single post.

Our goals for Posterous are just totally different than what Tumblr is going
for. We're aiming for Wordpress.com, not a microblog.

~~~
iamdave
So I take it you represent Posterous, since you use 'we'.

You should know, you can create photo sets with tumblr, allowing multiple
images. i.e. more than just one.

One audio file per week hasn't been around since ver. 1 of tumblr. I'm not
exactly sure where you're drawing your talking points, but they're
simply...incorrect.

~~~
hboon
He's the guy in the video.

------
PG-13
What's with the title? Nowhere is anybody suggesting Posterous is gonna be
'the next "big" thing'.

Also, I'm really impressed with the quality of Reuters video product.

~~~
quizbiz
I thought the YC backed firm would appreciate them being implied as 'the next
"big" thing' by Reuters:
[http://img130.imageshack.us/img130/1013/screenshot20100427at...](http://img130.imageshack.us/img130/1013/screenshot20100427at212.png)
Screen shot from the homepage, www.reuters.com.

